# pauker: java.util.MissingResourceException

## bytenirvana

Hallo,

hab' pauker emerged und wollte es starten aber es kommt nur folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name pauker/Strings locale de_DE

```

Kenne mich mit Java noch nicht so grossartig aus...

 Ist das ein Bug im  Programm oder liegt der Fehler auif meiner Seite? Bzw. was kann ich machen damit "pauker" läuft?

----------

## ScytheMan

so wie es da steht schaut es nach einem typo im programm aus.

ocale de_DE müsste wohl locale de_DE heißen.

----------

## bytenirvana

 :Embarassed:  Da ist mir was beim c&p verloren gegangen

die vollständige Fehlermeldung ist:

```

~ $ pauker 

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError

Caused by: java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name pauker/Strings, locale de_DE

        at java.util.ResourceBundle.throwMissingResourceException(ResourceBundle.java:1521)

        at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundleImpl(ResourceBundle.java:1260)

        at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundle(ResourceBundle.java:715)

        at pauker.program.gui.swing.PaukerFrame.<clinit>(PaukerFrame.java:95)

```

----------

## sirro

Sieht mir nach einem Fehler im ebuild aus. Der packt die Resourcen irgendwo in ein Verzeichnis, scheint das aber nicht dem Classpath hinzuzufuegen.

Editier mal deine /usr/share/pauker/package.env und setz da bei CLASSPATH=

```
CLASSPATH="/usr/share/games/pauker/pauker.jar:/usr/share/games/pauker/"
```

Wenn das dann bei dir auch geht wuerde ich das als Bug melden.

----------

## sirro

 :Arrow:  Bug #295491

----------

